# Need a no garlic, no onion rub



## theory

Hey everybody, need some assistance.

Heading to my future Brother in law's house this Memorial Day weekend, in West Virginia, and I'll be doing ribs and chicken wings in the MES smoker.  I usually use Jeff's rub on these items, but future bro in law can't do garlic and onion powder, soooooooo I need a good rub that has these items out of it.  (Yep, did a search here).

Point me in the right direction guys, and any recipe's or assistance would be appreciated.  I'll even add some Q-View pics of the end results, I promise!  (and I will throw in some pics of his homestead/farm/mountains too, for good measure)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Salt, pepper, chipotle powder.


----------



## foamheart

Ground ancho, kosher salt, light brown sugar, paprika. Wait for the brown sugar until you are ready to put the meat in.

Ancho and Paprika are great color and taste. Brown sugar encapsulates the meat when it liquifys, camaralizes, and finally back to crystalizes. Holds moisture and tastes good.

And who doesn't like salt!


----------



## theory

Thanks guys, for the assistance. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyone else?


----------



## coolew01

Theory said:


> Thanks guys, for the assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else?



As far as the chicken wings simple salt and pepper, crisp up on a grill or deep fry and make them into buffalo wings?


----------



## theory

MES rolling the thin blue smoke, on the back porch of a West Virginia farm.













IMG_0734.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






I did the ribs, future sister in law did the wings, so here are some pics of the ribs.  All ribs were done with Jeff's Naked Rub, except for the bottom little ribs done with salt, pepper, paprika, and brown sugar rub for future bro in law. 2-2-1 method.













IMG_0737.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






Nom Nom Nom....













IMG_0740.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






Sweet Baby Ray's Honey Chipotle Sauce, settling in.













IMG_0744.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






Bad pic, but a mess of ribs to gnaw on.













IMG_0751.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






As promised, here are some pics of his homestead.  This next little guy, "Louie", followed me around everywhere.  These animals have a good life, and "Louie" the goat may be part of Thanksgiving.  (Hmmm, goes and looks for smoke goat recipes)













IMG_0728.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






Sheep













IMG_0691.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






The Protector













IMG_0661.JPG



__ theory
__ May 25, 2015






Thanks everyone!


----------

